# How about some Smiths.....



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

1962 Astral, 










1946 Deluxe, 










Both in 9ct gold cases... :wub:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

My smiths is a bit of a odd ball not much info on the net I can find , it has a resin case and sealed back so built from the top when I replaced the movement so I am going to call it my resin divers smiths


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Astral 1963.

Would love to know the marketing name.










The model comes up as T153 but does it have a name? Do all watches have a name? IDK?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Smiths Imperial, Made In England, cal.0104 19 Jewels, circa 1960*

*







*

*Smiths Empire, 5 Jewel `TY` movement? `Made In Gt Britain` at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales, circa mid 1950s*

*







*


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is a few. :yes:

A Smiths Everest cal 0144G.










This is a silver cased Smiths watch which has a presentation engraving for 25 years service in 1945.










A 9ct cased, hallmarked 1962, Smiths Deluxe which has a British Rail presentation for 45 years service.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

A couple of mine (They've all had a hard life!! :swoon: )




























The right hand one of these (Astral) has long since gone..










John


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

davidcxn said:


> This is a silver cased Smiths watch which has a presentation engraving for 25 years service in 1945.


 That is really nice :thumbsup:

I like Eddie`s PRS-36 but with my eyesight I`d find it`s lumed markers & hands on a silver dial difficult to read in most light. Now, if he produced an unlumed version like yours, I`d snap it up :biggrin:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Stunning!! From those two lovely watches from Pob onwards. Thanks for such great pics of really nice vintage Smiths watches - the Smiths brand has suddenly risen in my expectations. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

I agree they are all really attractive watches in their own ways, but I must say that POB's 1962 is stunning, well to me anyway.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> That is really nice :thumbsup:
> 
> I like Eddie`s PRS-36 but with my eyesight I`d find it`s lumed markers & hands difficult to read in most light. Now, if he produced an unlumed version like yours, I`d snap it up :biggrin:


 Thanks Mach :thumbsup:

I loved it for its simple / clear design as well. I also liked that it still had its box and an inscription which gives a personal side to its history. :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

My only Smiths now , i've had a few but hung on to this 9ct gold Smiths De Luxe presentation piece from 1963


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

1964 Astral on a lovely chocolate brownie croc...


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm looking for a smiths for my lass here, I think if I can work it right it'll be a good swap. OOPS!!!


----------



## smithswatches (Jun 18, 2016)

Some stunning watches there


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I am not going to photograph these individually so here is my entire (and now much reduced) collection of Smiths watches. I have concentrated on the gold ones and Dennison Aquatite cases in particular as they are of such superb quality.










So left to right top row:

1954 Chrome/Steel Aquatite (12880) Smiths 15J Deluxe model A404

1956 9kt Aquatite (12897) Smiths 17J Deluxe model A560 (engraved Bristol)

1959 9kt Aquatite (12880) Smiths 19J Imperial model I.506

1960 9kt Aquatite (12880) Smiths 17J Deluxe model A558

Left to right bottom row:

1963 9kt Aquatite (12880) Garrard 18J Smiths model A504 (engraved Ford)

1966 9kt Aquatite (12890) Smiths 17J Astral model ST560 (engraved Wilmot Breeden)

1960 9kt Smiths cased 15J Deluxe model A501

1964 9kt BWC cased Smiths 17J Deluxe model A552 (engraved Amey)

Smiths are great value at the moment


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------

